# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  خبيصه بالتوفي ..

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الظاهر بنرجع اشويه للأكلات القديمه اليوم بس فيها بعض من الحديث اشويه 
( عصيده.خبيصه) المهم كلا له لهجته في التسميه 
المهم اخليكم عن الهدره ونبتدا..
المقادير ..
1كوب دقيق 
1كوب سكر
1كوب حليب نيدو
1كوب زبده
3كوب ماء او حسب الاحتياج 
زغفران منقوع في ماء وردوهيل حسب الذوق
الطريقه..
يحمس الدقيق مع الحليب النيدو الى ان يصبح لونه بني فاتح 
ينخل عن الرواسب العالقه به من التحميس
يضاف السكر والماء والزبده ويقلب جيده على نار قويه
الى ان يصبح كتله ويخفض عن النار 
وبين فتره واخرى يقلب حتى لايلصق في قاع القدر
قبل نهاية الاستواء يوضع الزعفران والهيل ويقلب مره اخرى
ويترك ع النار قليلا 
يوضع في صحن التقديم ويعدل بملعقه ويجمل حسب الذوق 
لذيييييذ مع القهوه 
وصحتين وعااافيه
تحياااتي فـــــــرح

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلموو يدينك فرووحه
على الطريقة .. ويعطيك العافية

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> يسلموو يدينك فرووحه
> على الطريقة .. ويعطيك العافية
> 
> تحياتي



يسلم عمرك يالغلا
امــــــيره 
ع حظووورك الطيب لاحرمنا هالطله المشرقه
يعطيك العااافيه
دمت بخير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يسلموووووووو فروحه  خبيصه  ؟ يالله نخبص ويش ورانا ههههههه

----------


## فرح

> يسلموووووووو فروحه خبيصه ؟ يالله نخبص ويش ورانا ههههههه



يسلم قلبك ياااقلبي مــــــــلوووك
بجد بمووووت ضحك حتى قلبي بوقف من الضحك وانا معك ع التلفووون 
مصره اني افتح ع المنتدى وكان المنتدى عنيد مثلي :wink:  ههههه
(لايوجد الملقم ) وانا مع اصرااري واعنااادي :wink:  ابي اعرف شوو راااده علي 
واخيرا فتح مع ذكر ...!! :toung:  واشووووف بجد الى حد الحين انا اكتب وانا اضحك 
نخبص شوووو ورااانا :deh:  هههههههههههههه..موقلنا عندنا في المنتدى 
الكثير من الهجااات فانا ماعرف الكل شووو اسم هالطبق يسمووووه هههههههه 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا من توااااجدك الغااالي 
دووووووم هالطله الممـــــــــيزه ههههههه
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## القلب المرح

*ماشاء الله* 
*بس الخبيصه تختلف عن العصيده العصيده حاليييه واجد لا وتتلزق في البوز بس الخبيصه يسلااام بسرعه تنأكل حتى وان كانت حاره*
*خلطه عدله يبغى لينا نسويها << يعني الوالده* 
*ذكرتيني بس بكيكة التوفي*
*يعطيك الله العافيه على هذه الخلطه والمقادير والتحسيراات*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## فرح

> *ماشاء الله* 
> 
> *بس الخبيصه تختلف عن العصيده العصيده حاليييه واجد لا وتتلزق في البوز بس الخبيصه يسلااام بسرعه تنأكل حتى وان كانت حاره*
> *خلطه عدله يبغى لينا نسويها << يعني الوالده* 
> *ذكرتيني بس بكيكة التوفي*
> *يعطيك الله العافيه على هذه الخلطه والمقادير والتحسيراات*
> 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*



بجد وانا اقوول الانوااار زااايد اشووي في القسم 
شووو صاااير ...اووووه طلع نووورك خيووو المرح 
مشكووور اخوووي القلب المرح
ع الطله وتنويرك القسم دوووم التواااصل 
وتعرف بعد تميز بين الخبيصه والعصيده هههههههه
اسعدنا توااااجدك الغاالي يعطيك العاافيه 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## fatemah

امممممممممممممممممم 
يسلموا خيتوا فرح
شهيتيني في العصيدة

----------


## زهور الامل

مشكووره ياعمري فرووحه
ع الخبيصه العصيده المهم :toung:  انها لذييييييذه
وامووووت  :wink: عليها ولاتعاندي معااااي ابيها 
يعطيك العافيه 
جاري الانتظار

----------


## فرح

> امممممممممممممممممم 
> يسلموا خيتوا فرح
> شهيتيني في العصيدة



يسلم عمرك خيتوو fatemah
ع حظووورك وتنويرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العااافيه
دوووم هالطله انشاء الله 
يللا سويها وعليك بالعاافيه مقدما
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> مشكووره ياعمري فرووحه
> 
> ع الخبيصه العصيده المهم انها لذييييييذه
> وامووووت عليها ولاتعاندي معااااي ابيها 
> يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> جاري الانتظار



تسلمي لي يالغلاغــــفران
اسعدني تواااجدك منورره 
لالا عاد كل شي ولا تموتين :wink:  هههه
يعطيك العاافيه دووم هالطله المشرقه 
دمت بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> بإنتظار جديدك ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوور خيوو شبكه
ع تواااجدك وتنويرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله
دمت بخير

----------


## سمراء

يسلمو خيتو عالوصفة شكلها لذيذة
يعطيكِ الف عافية
لاعدمنا جديدك المتألــــــــق دوما
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## فرح

> يسلمو خيتو عالوصفة شكلها لذيذة
> يعطيكِ الف عافية
> لاعدمنا جديدك المتألــــــــق دوما
> تحياتي لكِ



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي ســـــــــموووره 
ع الطله المتألقه يعطيك العااافيه
كل الشكر غاااليتي 
دمت بخير

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ههههههه*

*من جد فروح من فتره اشوف العنوان واقول ويش خبيصته اللي جايبتها لنا فروحة خخخخ*


*بس توني اليوم داخله الموضوع خخخخخخخ*


*شفت رد ملوك وتفجر ت ضحك ويش بتخبص* 

*احنا عندنا اذا بنلعب لعبة الاونو وبنلخبط الورق نقول نخبص الورق* 


*كنا من زمان نقولها ذكرتيني فيها الحين خخخخ*

*احم ..*

*بس شهتيني على العصيده بجد* 


*يعطيك الف عافيه فراريحوو على الاونو اوووووووووه على الطبخه* 


*بالتوفيق*

----------


## فرح

> *ههههههه* 
> *من جد فروح من فتره اشوف العنوان واقول ويش خبيصته اللي جايبتها لنا فروحة خخخخ* 
> 
> 
> 
> *بس توني اليوم داخله الموضوع خخخخخخخ* 
> 
> *شفت رد ملوك وتفجر ت ضحك ويش بتخبص* 
> *وانا ضحك مع ملوووك بالتلفون ع نفس الاسم* 
> ...



مشكوووره يااااقلبي امووووله 
ع توااااجدك الغااالي بجد ملوووك سوت سوااااياها معااااي :wacko: 
يعطيك العااافيه دوووم هالطله المشرقه والممـــــــيزه 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------

